
Plumeting Costs of Genome Sequencing - vinchuco
https://www.genome.gov/images/content/costpermb_2017.jpg
======
vinchuco
> The Human Genome Project (HGP) was one of the great feats of exploration in
> history - an inward voyage of discovery rather than an outward exploration
> of the planet or the cosmos; an international research effort to sequence
> and map all of the genes - together known as the genome - of members of our
> species, Homo sapiens. Completed in April 2003, the HGP gave us the ability,
> for the first time, to read nature's complete genetic blueprint for building
> a human being.

